# Custom Painted HO Slots



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

Everyone,

Just thought I'd post some pics of a few HO slots that I've painted over the years. Here's a link to a Photobucket album I made up.

http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/seve01/Custom Slots/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

very impressive stuff! i love the fade on the Mako and the NASCARS on the last page are very cool too!

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Steve - those are all very nice, excellent work. But I prefer American style cars, and your Vintage Nascar and that Mako Shark are (IMO) totally Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

like the cheetah the best, but they are all amazing, GREAT work!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Top Notch work there for sure.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Steve,

Glad you found Hobby Talk and shared these AWESUM pictures with us. :hat:  :hat:

I dig that Tyco Lola with Aluminum rims and G-Plus mirror detail...Sweet!

All of your cars ROCK and enjoyed looking at every one of them as they are all Very Cool Custom slot cars!!

Bob...love that Shark faded blue paint job...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Double double ditto!!!! Man, that Mako is awe inspiring!! You got me thinking on that for sure!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you guys like the work. I've got a few more that I need to photograph and post...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great stuff!!! Come on and post!!! Out of film??? RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome paint and clean lines. My fav is the red Cheetah! Keep up the great work.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome work!! ...very clean...what size/type of brush did you use to do the chrome around the mako window and the lettering on your #21 Purolator?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

All beauties. What are some of the mfg's of these? Some very different stuff and well done at that. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

_*D R O O L . . . *_


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

With regard to my brushes...I just use cheap Testors brushes that I trim to the desired width for whatever I'm trying to paint...If you trim off too much, you're not out a lot of money.

As far as the bodies go, some are Tyco S (D-Type Jags, Ferrari Testarosa, Cheetah), one is an Atlas (Mercedes 300 SLR) and some are resin (Ferrari 250 GTO, 250LM's).


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great collection of work & keep posting!! ..RL


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

beyond excellent work for just using some cheap cut-up testors brushes...your hand must be steady as a brain surgeons


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

great to see some "real" race car customs, and yeah, nice roundy-round stock car too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow som kewl stuff in there Steve! :thumbsup:





































Great stuff bud.

If you been a member since 08, how come you never posted before?? :wave:


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

To answer your question Joe, I don't know why I've never posted before (until now). I guess I felt I didn't have a lot to add to the mix of what was already being said/posted. I'm going to try and post a few more pics of some different cars tonight.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good deal Steve. :hat: You know we all love pictures of stuff!!!lol

But with your stable looking as polished up as it does, I find it hard to believe you had nothing to add bud. 

Great looking stuff you have there!! :thumbsup:

Show us more


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome custom work! You are very talented!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Again, some cool stuff!!! Liking that Vette windshield wrap around and the Mako paint job...RM


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay...I've added more pictures to my photobucket album for everyone's entertainment...

http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa413/seve01/Custom Slots/

Enjoy!
Steve


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They are some beauties right there,and there, and there too. Great work.
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice set of cars Steve!!!!


Rob


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice job.All the cars are sweet!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I sure hope you'll post up any new creations that come along!!! Sweet collection of customs!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Still liking the Mako the most..


----------

